# my snakes



## April Taylor

Hi 
This is my first blog and I'm not really sure what to put! I guess I should just put a little of what I am interested in. Which is SNAKES in a big way! I do like lizards but I only keep snakes.
I have a 3 year old male normal phase Corn named Percy, and a 2 year old Amel female Corn named Ruby. They are both real beauties, though Ruby is a verrry slow grower.
I also have a 5 month old female normal phase Royal Python named Cleo (original I know, LOL). She is an absolute smasher! Feeds excellently and likes to be handled.
I got her from a fab breeder who gave me loads of excellent advice.
I am looking to get more feamle Corns. with a view to breeding in a few years, and maybe in a year or so a Jungle Jaguar Carpet Python (i saw one in Snakes n Adders and fell in love! so I would welcome any advice on these snakes. I have been doing lots of reading on them. And also Rosy Boas have caught my attention recently so I anm reading up about them too. Any advice welcome.)
I will try to upload pics of my snakes as soon as i can work out how! Am not very web savvy at all! LOL


----------



## debor10

cool i own a dwarf boa go o my web page


----------



## toddsdevil

hey april i just got a jungle jag recently probably the best looking snake ive seen. shes one, still snappy as past owner didn't handle her much but shes carming down nicely.check out my pics to see her. i defo recomend them as there a great size and looking,they can just take some time to tame. todd


----------



## Emsylove

my brothers thinking about getting one dono were hes gona put it wee have already got to many animals!
Emma


----------

